# φωνή ούτε σαν ύφος ούτε σαν λόγος ήταν από κείνα που συναντούσες συχνά στα Γιούρα



## Theseus (Dec 5, 2016)

From a piece about the infamous island of Gyaros, now unpopulated. Apparently, there was one resident in 2011 but I have no up-to-date information. This piece deals with a man who knew every person on the island from the gossip of the guards στο διπλανό θυρωρείο [given in the vocabulary as the porters’ lodge, although that term in English is often applied to the place where an academic college porter resides. I would prefer the term word “gatehouse”. 
Anyway, 
Ένα μεσημέρι άκουσα μια καινούργια φωνή *ούτε σαν ύφος ούτε σαν λόγος* ήταν από κείνα που συναντούσες συχνά στα Γιούρα.

I think I understand it but it is difficult to render in fluent English. My attempt would be “neither in accent nor diction”, but I know that this is hopelessly inadequate as a translation, since ύφος is notoriously difficult to translate.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 5, 2016)

Another phrase from the same passage:

The person with the different accent came from Aegina, he had been shipwrecked at sea, lost his nerve and wanted another job, so a well-known politician που ψήφιζε ο πατέρας του κι έβγαινε βουλευτής στον Πειραιά, τον βοήθησε να διοριστεί φύλακας. The imperfects of the verbs flummox me and the exact meaning here of ψήφιζε. “Whose father was voting and coming out as a MP in Peiraeus” makes no intelligible sense to me. Or “was in the process of casting his vote and emerging as an MP in Piraeus”. Or does it mean “whom his father was voting for, and he was standing as a councillor in Piraeus”, which makes better sense but strains the meaning of the Greek since the first που would be in the accusative case and the second in the nominative. :angry:


----------



## Earion (Dec 5, 2016)

Theseus said:


> so a well-known politician που ψήφιζε ο πατέρας του κι έβγαινε βουλευτής στον Πειραιά, τον βοήθησε να διοριστεί φύλακας. The imperfects of the verbs flummox me and the exact meaning here of ψήφιζε. “Whose father was voting and coming out as a MP in Peiraeus” makes no intelligible sense to me. Or “was in the process of casting his vote and emerging as an MP in Piraeus”. Or does it mean “whom his father was voting for, and he was standing as a councillor in Piraeus”, which makes better sense but strains the meaning of the Greek since the first που would be in the accusative case and the second in the nominative.



It's the third option, Theseus. The full sentence would have been: τον οποίο ψήφιζε ο πατέρας του και ο οποίος έβγαινε βουλευτής στον Πειραιά. The two verbs require different treatment. The first, ψήφιζε, has a subject (ο πατέρας του) and an object in the accusative (τον οποίο, substitited by που). The second, έβγαινε, has a subject, implied, again in the accusative (τον οποίο, which could be easily turned into a simple που). A typical confusion caused by the all-purpose που. A trap for even cultured Greeks. One can never be so sure of one’s command of style to use nonchalantly one’s που’s.

So mind your που’s.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks, Earion, for your detailed explanation of the grammar: I will mind my που's in future! Since the man concerned was old (ηλικιωμένος) when he got the job as a prison warder, I presume that ψήφιζε means therefore “used to vote for”, i.e. implies he was now perhaps dead.


----------



## Earion (Dec 5, 2016)

Yes, possibly.


----------



## SBE (Dec 5, 2016)

Going back to your original query Theseus: 
ύφος το [ífos] Ο46 : 1α.ο ιδιαίτερος τρόπος με τον οποίο διατυπώνει κάποιος τα διανοήματά του στο γραπτό ή στον προφορικό λόγο, η συνειδητή επιλογή ορισμένων επαναλαμβανόμενων, κατά κανόνα, δομικών σχημάτων που απαρτίζουν ένα ιδιαίτερο γλωσσικό σύστημα, στο οποίο δίνεται ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στη μορφή

λόγος ο [lóγos] 4. επεξεργασμένη έκφραση με στόχο: [...] τη διατύπωση διανοημάτων: Επιστημονικός / πολιτικός / φιλοσοφικός / εμπειρικός / τεχνοκρατικός ~. 

Ένα μεσημέρι άκουσα μια καινούργια φωνή. Oύτε σαν ύφος ούτε σαν λόγος ήταν από κείνα που συναντούσες συχνά στα Γιούρα.

One afternoon I heard a new voice; it was unlike what one usually encountered at Yura in either style or discourse. 

The author does not mention accent, so I think it's best avoided as it would imply a regional accent which for Greece would then imply that the newcomer is not highly educated. The stranger was talking differently in that he was using different words and describing different things. I suppose the writer means that he did not sound like a typical communist like the inmates? Or a typical guard?


----------



## SBE (Dec 5, 2016)

που ψήφιζε ο πατέρας του κι έβγαινε βουλευτής στον Πειραιά, τον βοήθησε να διοριστεί φύλακας
It is of course a bit of an exaggeration, because it implies that the man's father voted for the MP and the MP was elected thanks to that one vote. 
Ένας πολιτικός που (τον) ψήφιζε ο πατέρας του και που έβγαινε βουλευτής στον Πειραιά, τον βοήθησε να διοριστεί φύλακας. 
Ένας πολιτικός που ψήφιζε ο πατέρας του και που έβγαινε βουλευτής στον Πειραιά, τον βοήθησε να διοριστεί φύλακας.

A politician his father voted for, who was elected in Piraeus, helped him get a job as a guard. 
Now, who is elected here? The politician or the father? :woot:


----------



## Theseus (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks, Earion & SBE. I couldn't really express in English the meaning of ύφος. The definitions you have given help a great deal. Your comments on the stranger's possible difference in style & discourse are helpful. The guard should have served his time as a warder in his home island of Aegina but actually did it in Athens & then Piraeus [έκανε όμως και σ' άλλες φυλακές στην Αθήνα και στον Πειραιά] but φαίνεται να μετατέθηκε από δυσμένεια στα Γιούρα until he retired" in a few years.


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2016)

Δυσμενής μετάθεση= a transfer to an undesirable post
This can happen to state employees in Greece for various reasons, for example misconduct, but more often than not for political reasons (although nowadays it's not as common as it used to be).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 6, 2016)

Ας παραθέσω ένα ενδεικτικό απόσπασμα από βιβλίο τοπικής ιστορίας:

Μια πρακτική της πολιτείας, η οποία δυστυχώς εξακολουθεί να χρησιμοποιείται και σήμερα, είναι να μεταθέτει τους κακούς δημοσίους υπαλλήλους. Το κράτος των Αθηνών, όταν φρονεί ότι ένας δημόσιος υπάλληλος εκτελεί πλημμελώς τα καθήκοντά του, του επιβάλλει την ποινή της δυσμενούς μετάθεσης. Έτσι ο κακός επιθεωρητής της δημοτικής επιθεώρησης Λάρισας μετατίθεται στην Πιερία προς γνώσιν και συμμόρφωσιν. Από την «_Ηχώ_» της 2 Μαρτίου 1930:

Εις το υπ. αριθ. 33 της 21 Φεβρουαρίου ε.ε. φύλλον της Εφημερίδος της Κυβερνήσεως δημοσιεύεται η εις την Επιθεώρησιν Δημοτικών Σχολείων Βεροίας - Κατερίνης μετάθεσις εκ Λαρίσης του κ. Ιωάννου Αναστασόπουλου, διότι ούτος

«_εν Λαρίση, επέδειξεν διαγωγήν μη συμβιβαζομένην προς το αξίωμα του Επιθεωρητού. Θαυμάσια ομολογουμένως η αντίληψης που επικρατεί εις τας Αθήνας! Την Μακεδονίαν την κρίνουν ως τόπον εξορίας και σωφρονισμού. Εάν ο κύριος αυτός, τον οποίον δεν γνωρίζομεν, είναι άξιος τιμωρίας γιατί να μετατεθή; Ας παυθή! Και αν πάλιν μόνον δια της μεταθέσεως θα έπρεπε να τον εξαγνίσει το υπουργείον Παιδείας, γιατί δεν τον μετέθεσεν εις την Πελοπόννησον; Τι λέγει ο κ. Παπανδρέου; Ο φορολογούμενος λαός της Μακεδονίας θέλει μίαν απάντησιν._»

_(Ι. Καζταρίδης, «Κατερίνη: Από τη μικρή κώμη στην πολύτροπη πόλη», 2006)_​
Υποθέτω ακόμα χρησιμοποιούσαν και την έκφραση «Νέες Χώρες» εκείνον τον καιρό, που τώρα την ακούμε μόνο σχετικά με το Πατριαρχείο. Θα χρειάστηκε χρόνος για ν' αποκτήσει και η Βόρεια Ελλάδα κάποιο πολιτικό βάρος.


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2016)

SBE said:


> Δυσμενής μετάθεση= a transfer to an undesirable post
> This can happen to state employees in Greece for various reasons, for example misconduct, but more often than not for political reasons (although nowadays it's not as common as it used to be).



It's not, indeed, but in the armed forces it still reigns, both on servicemen and on permanent personnel —and "raineth on the just and also the unjust fella, but chiefly on the just, because the unjust steals the just's umbrella." To wit: στην πινέζα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2016)

The army is probably the last place left where there is still some hierarchy AND people without _meson_.


----------



## Earion (Dec 7, 2016)

Ε, χμ χμ, with all due respect  Μη μας ακούνε οι ξένοι ...


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2016)

Tώρα θα μας ακούσουνε; Μας έχουν ήδη ακούσει. Πάρε ένα απο τα πολλά εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2016)

Earion said:


> Ε, χμ χμ, with all due respect  Μη μας ακούνε οι ξένοι ...



Ναι, γιατί είναι αποκλειστικά ελληνικό φαινόμενο και δεν θέλουμε να διαφθείρουμε τους ξένους. Άλλωστε, καμία άλλη γλώσσα δεν έχει λέξεις για τη διαφθορά, τη δωροδοκία ή το μέσον. Ούτε για τον νεποτισμό. And expediency is a myth of the Orient, never found elsewhere. With all due respect, where respect is due.


----------

